# Search in the Dark



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2009)

Search in the Dark is a side quest from the Off to War campaign thread. To join you would first have to join the Off to War campaign and then make a character which who would become a member of one of the many search parties searching in the dark.

*Overview*: Martomum Stonebreaker has been recently put in charge of Lord Bairian's Outriders. And on the first night of his command, all but one of the Outriders has returned from patrol. Eager to find this lost patrolman, Martomum has set off to find him with the PC's help. Once the patrolman is found this mission will be completed and the PC's will be returned to camp, but until then they are not allowed to post in the IC thread because they are not in camp. Note: At anytime you may decide to head back to camp.

Characters currently on mission:

Shinn
Trinham
Hralfgar

Other Threads:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257877-off-war-recriutment-discussion.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/258313-off-war-houserules.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/257898-rg-off-war.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258495-off-war-ic.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2009)

*The mission begins:*

Just a short ten yards into the woods and shadows and brush make it hard to see. (spot and listen checks) 
 Halting to get their bearings the three warriors discuss their options before carring on:

(Go ahead guys threads all yours)


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 6, 2009)

*Shinn*

It was getting darker and Shinn was more than a little worried.  Their fearless leader was mumbling something about a torch and did little to notice the three warriors who had followed him.  At least he had finally stopped running.  "Who would have thought it would be so hard to keep up with someone with such small legs" Shinn whispered to the others.  He was only half serious.

Shinn leaned his shield to the ground. He felt content to wait and listen for orders.  Asking questions from Martomum seemed like a good way to get hit on the head.  Besides, how where they supposed to find a missing Outrider in the dark of the night?  He sighed and secretly hoped they would find a female nymph instead.
[sblock=check]spot,listen checks= 13,7. link[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 6, 2009)

Roll Lookup-Spot
Roll Lookup-Listen

Hralfgar decides to take the lead of the group and clear the path ahead. He kneels in the bushes and takes a long good look and listen around him, focusing on each movement of the shadows, every tweet and twitter of the midnight birds. Learning from his father about hunting, he listens and looks patiently, examining all that is around him and his fellow warriors.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 6, 2009)

Shortly after entering the woods, Trinham wonders what he is doing blundering about in the dark without a light instead of eating stew by a nice warm fire. Using his link to Moggins, he finds that his familiar is nearby and that he is enjoying himself. Well if he can't enjoy himself, neither can the cat.

Just as the group stops, a ginger and white cat appears directly behind the dwarf and gives a very loud MEOW. He then goes to Trinham and brushes around his legs waiting for Trinham to scratch his head. "Sorry about that sir. This is my familiar Moggins. Unfortunately, he has a very peculiar sense of humour and thinks creeping up on people and making them jump is very funny."

"Moggins. We are looking for a man who is lost, can you help us please"

[sblock="Check"]Trinham Spot & Listen Checks (1d20=8, 1d20=17)
Mogins Spot & Listen Checks (1d20+3=16, 1d20+3=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 6, 2009)

*Shinn*

"Whoa!"  Shinn almost jumped a mile.  "Oh, its just that crazy stray." Shinn tried to relax. "Wha?  Oh!  Its your cat Trinham??"  He felt quiet stupid for taking a fighting position over just a cat.  He tried not to look in the direction of the quarter-master.  Martomum was probably angry as hell right now.

Instead he wandered over toward Hralfgar.  Shinn leaned on his spear and took notice of what the man was doing.  The older warrior seemed to know something of search parties.  "Ever seen a mage talk to animals before?"  He ventured.  "I sure haven't."  Shinn glanced in Trinhams direction.  "I wonder if that cat can even understand him?  Haha.  Crazy right?"  Shinn tried to relax but still felt uneasy.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 6, 2009)

Hralfgar continues to looks and listen and ahead and speaks softly to Shinn. "My Grandfather spoke to nature. Have you ever tried? The land can tell you something, from trampled flowers, to scratched tree bark, and even way a shadow lands upon the ground. My name is Hralfgar, please to make your aquaintence.... What is your name?" Hralfgar concentrates hard on the area around him. (maybe a take 10 or something, just wondering)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2009)

"Wha!!.." the dwarf jumps at the small feline, his two-handed falchion goes from his back to in front of him in a defensive postion before anyone can blink. The thick curved blade has ruins edged near the hilt and the edge looks razor thin and sharp. "Ye green ninnies goin get killled ye don't quiets down." he grumbles softly.
"And ye," he says pointing to Shinn. "Pick ups ye shield, does ye little good if anin gnobs jumps out at you frum the dark." 

 Looking around the small gathering, Martomum looks straight at Moggins even though everyone else has trouble seeing the cat in the growing shadows. "Keep'n yur beast close _wizard_," he whispers. "Ye don't want'n it ta take a wilds swing frum a greeny."

 The dwarf looks out into the forest and you all notice a small shiver in the shadowy form of the warrior.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Moggins rubs against Trinham's legs. The empathic link tells the young sorcerer that the feline is happy that his master has joined him in his fun.

The cry of night birds waking for another evening dominate the air. Along with the little breeze the party cannot hear anything out of the ordinary.

The sun is but half an hour from fully setting, but in these woods it could be set for all the party can tell.

As your eyes adjust to the little light you know without a light source searching well be limited to ten little steps at a time.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 7, 2009)

Hralfgar removes four torches from his pack and hands them to the other three. "Would you need one master Dwarf? I remember my father speaking of low light eyesight in those deep tunnels." Hralfgar lights his torch and passes the flame on to the others, pausing to the dwarf.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Shading his eyes to keep from losing his darkvision Martomum leaps to stop Hralfgar from lighting the other torches. "Nay ye greeny! One bees more than 'nuff." he whispers harshly.

He takes the three other torches and hands them back to Hralfgar, and with a grunt says. "Ye wantn' ta attracts mure attents then ye cans handle?" The dwarf looks again out into the woods an the shiver is visible this time.

"An in ye waste more light burnin thems at ta sames times. Greenies." The mutter is diffently not a compliment. He turns to the other two "Ye's gotten any ideals ye wish to shares ors do ye wants to listen ans stays alive?" He asks Trinham and Shinn.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 7, 2009)

"My apologies..." Hralfgar readys his sword and shield and waits, examining the area. "What is the matter brother Dwarf? Shall I move ahead to light the way?"


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 7, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn was handing his torch to Hralfgar.  "Thanks, names Shinn."  The quartermaster cut him off; but at least he could see now.

Shinn shruged at Trinham and returned the Dwarfs gaze.  "Ready when you are Sir."  Shinn did his best to look soldierly.  He wouldn't be letting his shield drop again.  Not with Martomum around anyway. Hehe.  Maybe Trinham could turn the old taskmaster into a frog.  Shinn shook his head.  Now wasn't the time to ask.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2009)

As Trinham goes to take the offered torch, he says "Thank you Hralfgar. My name is Trinham Woods. I'm" Exactly what Trimham was will never be known, as Martomum choose that moment to grab the torch from Trinham's grasp and started his tirade about making a noise. Trinham puts his finger up to his lips, grins and winks at Hralfgar.

Trinham lowers his voice and says to the dwarf "Now where sir?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2009)

"Arrgg!" the dwarf mumbles under his breath, "greenies."

 Martomum stomps off to the edge of the torch light, then without turning around he says. "Ay do no be needn' me way lit. Wha' in I is needn' is fur you three to be stayin behinds me wiles I's scounts ahead."

He looks out into the forest, then refixing his sword to his back he steps out of the torch light and disappears. "Givin' me a strongs 50 counts, till ye follows." Comes his voice from the darkness.


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 8, 2009)

*Shinn*

"Ugh, there is no way I'm getting a promotion now."  Shinn sighs.  He wasn't sure if he was babysitting the dwarf, or if it was the other way around.  Shaking his head he started counting.  "1,2,3,..."

Shinn was green though.  He knew that.  Maybe becoming an officer was the only way he was going to survive this war.  Volunteering sounded like a good idea.  A way to get noticed.  Especially as just an irregular grunt.  "13,14,15,..."

Shinn shook his head again.  "18,19,..."  "Nevermind" he thought. "Lets just find our man and get out."  "22,..."  Think positive.  "Easy job, easy money." Yeah, think  ...Aww crap... what number was he on?


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2009)

Trinham waits until the man with the torch moves off, then follows him. Thinking to himself _"If the dwarf wants quite, I'll give him quite."_ Trinham starts to "Move Silently", Finds that he is starting to fall behind the others so picks up his speed while still trying to move as quietly as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2009)

The forest darkens as the men start to march after the dwarf.

[sblock=ooc] Hmmm good thinking ghostcat everyone make move silently checks, let's see how noisey you all are. and a marching order too. need to now if both Trinham and Shinn are behind the torch bearer or is he in the middle? [/sblock]

Occasionaly they spot signs left by the dwarf, a charcoal mark on a tree, or a bent branch which is defiently pointing in a givin direction. Following at a slow pace they walk on for close to 1/4 an hour before the path stops twisting and turning and starts heading straighter and deeper into the forest.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2009)

[sblock="OOC"]Trinham is behind the light bearer. But is not Moving Silently through the forest. (1d20+9=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 8, 2009)

*Shinn*

[sblock=check]next to trinham. silent check= 16. link[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 8, 2009)

Hralfgar clammors ahead, minding his flame and the surroundings. He moves forward carefully but takes no notice as to how loud he is, he figures the flame is more than enough to give away his presence. He tries to put about 20 feet between him and thee others, in case of an ambush they are not trapped as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 9, 2009)

"Now ye's gones ana' dones it!," the dwarf roars emerging from the shadows in front of the group. "Greens is nay good enuff' ta be describen' all ye." 

 His falchion is in his hands and he looks ready to use it. "Could nay try alittle stealth an in nows ye ares surrounded by ays flamin' pack o' wolves!" he gestures to the surronding darkness as if to point out the creatures.

"Well get yerselves readin' fur ays fight!" he says turning to look out into the darkness.

[sblock= i.e.] ROLL INITIATIVE !!! And post actions.
notes on the map
H= Hralfgar
Tri= Trinham
S= Shinn
M= Martomum
the little yellow stars are as far the torch goes dim light past those points[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 9, 2009)

1d20+4 → [14,4] = (18) 

With sword and shield in hand, Hralfgar moves to position his back to the tree, the torch in his shield hand.(OOC is this allowed??) "Don't let them behind you!" Warns Hralfgar, remembering his hunts with the his father. He steadys himself, taking the defensive route until he sees his enemy, creating a total defense with the tree to his back.


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 9, 2009)

*Shinn*

"Here we go!" Shinn readies for battle.
[sblock=intv]intv=26. roll[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 9, 2009)

OOC:Init (1d20+2=9)

Trinham draws his longsword and slowly and looks around waiting for the wolves to attack. Meanwhile Moggins makes himself scarce by climbing the nearest tree.

[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) () () ()
1 Level: () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2009)

*Round 1*

[sblock=occ] first ghostcat you may want to change your post because noone sees any wolves YET! lol but they are out there
Initative:
Trinham 9
Shinn 26
Martomum 13
Hralfgar 18
wolves 1 [/sblock]

The forest is dark but not silent, something lurks out in the darkness beyond the torchlight. The rustle of the brush and the crunch of fallen branches as they are knocked about mingles with the sound of the nightbirds and crickets.

Straining to see into the darkness you catch a glimpse of something moving. Just a dark shadow in the dark but it did move then disappeared. Then another, another, a third? (Maybe counting isn't to good for morale.)

[sblock=to the greenies] "Hrphm!! Luck'en fur ye dat's HolyMan lettins me be speakin' ta ye heres. Now ye bunch o' greenies listens ups! Whens I be sayin' get ready in fur a fight I means ta do's sumthin likes puttin yer shield arm full front (translation= full round action: total defense), or set ye spear, or readin ta bash sum brains.(translations= set spear and ready action:wait till wolf attacks then counter attack) So in 'ets tryin its agains. HolyMan if in ye will contiues." [/sblock]

The party takes a few moments to gather themselves and...


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 10, 2009)

*Shinn*

Taking the last few moments Shinn prepares for a devastating ambush.  He readies a total defense.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 10, 2009)

With longsword in hand, Trinham prepares to cast Flare as soon as he sees the whites (or in the case of wolves, the gleam) of their eyes.

[sblock="OOC"]Ready action, cast Flare on a wolf's eyes as soon as it is in range.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2009)

*End Round 1*

Martomum drops back till he is standing close to Hralfgar. He backs up with his falchion in hand before him in a defensive gesture. "Ats good lads, keep readies they won't be backing out nows." he tells the already on edge warriors. 

[sblock=Begining Round 2]


```
Character       Init   AC    HP       In Hand/Conditions
 
Shinn            26    [COLOR=yellow]22[/COLOR]    12       shortspear and shield/total defense
Hralfgar         18    [COLOR=yellow]21[/COLOR]    12       Sword and shield/total defense, +2AC from tree -2AC carrying torch
Martomum         13    ??    ??       Falchion/total defense
Trinham           9    14     9       longsword/ready action casting flare at the first wolf he sees
```
[/sblock]

The wolves seem content to continue to stalk the party.

[sblock=OOC] Round 2 Shinn up first [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 11, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn continues his shielded stance.  Glancing and waiting for the attack to commence.  "Here kitty kitty..."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2009)

Trinham stands nervously clutching his sword and mentally reviewing his spell waiting for the wolves to attack.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 12, 2009)

"Master Dwarf, May I show you a trick that has worked on the wolves that plagued my grandfather back home?" asks Hralfgar as he pulls the bottle of alcohol from his belt and lifts the torch.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2009)

"*NAY!!*" the dwarf bellows as he reaches for Hralfgar's arm. "Ye best be no wastin' the Fellbrew!" he shouts. "Yur a... looks outs!" Martomum shouts at Shinn and Trinham.

Two wolves on the edge of the darkness leap out at the warriors. Trinham shouts an arcane word and a bright flash of light penetrates the darkness all around the forest. The lead wolf continues forward uneffectede by the spell, and attacks Shinn.

 Bring his shield to bare Shinn stops the first wolf from striking, but is unable to block the seconds assualt. The savage wolf grabs hold of the fighters ankle, bring a grimance of pain to his face, and tries to pull the warrior down.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2009)

*End Round 2*

The wolf pulls Shinn to the ground. Bring the warrior to the ground on his back.

[sblock=Begining Round 3]

```
Character          Init   AC     HP     In-Hand/Condition
Shinn              26     [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]     [COLOR=darkorange]10[/COLOR]     shortspear and shield/total defense, prone
Hralfgar           18     [COLOR=yellow]21[/COLOR]     12     mead and shield/total defense, +2AC from tree -2AC from torch in shield hand
Martomum           13     ??     ??     falchion/total defense
Trinham            1a     14      9     longsword
wolves             1b     14     13     --/threating Shinn
```
[/sblock]


===============
=====W===T=====
====W,S========
===============
==========H,M===

OOC: best i have for a map just now sorry guys Please post round three actions Shinn just edit yours into your other post (and three hours is like a blink in pbp lol no hold up here)


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 12, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn rolls away from his attacker and stands back up.

ooc: trip check=11. roll.  roll+stand=x2move.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 13, 2009)

In the mean time Damon has gotten himself into a good rythm, steadily hurtling toward where the light flashed. Noting in passing the trail left for the party. "This" he says to himself, "is what it means to live." and continues his stead pace.
[sblock=OOC]Init : 1d20+3 → [9,3] = (12)
Con Check for Running : 1d20+6 → [4,6] = (10)
Second Con Check for second round of running : 1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)
Survival check to follow the trail if you want it : 1d20+8 → [10,8] = (18)

He can run 14 rounds before he has to make his first con check. The first minute would be at 60x5 : 300 ft per round, next four are at 30x5 : 150ft so he would go 3750 ft before needing to make a check.[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 13, 2009)

*Round 3*
Hralfgar watches his comrades around him. "My apologies Master Dwarf." he says as he takes a swig of the hard liquor and spits into his torch, bellowing a frightening howl from deep in his diafram. The fire bellows out as he makes his figure large and growling, his eyes blazing through the fire from inside his steel helmet, crafted in the image of his ancestors,, it is the figure of a draconic man.

*OOC*
PC is whacky today
Intimidate
1d20+6 → [16,6] = (22)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2009)

Martomum stands stunned as the spirits go off in smoke.

[sblock=ooc] sorry forgot i had a turn [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Trinham is a bit new to this magic thing. So, as it appears to him that the wolves are immuned to it, he moves to the nearest wolf and confidently attacks it with his longsword, only to have the wolf dodge out of the way and his sword deflected by its fur.

[sblock="mechanics"]Wolf Encounter. Attack, damage (1d20+1=10, 1d8+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2009)

*End Round 3*

Hralfgar shoots a burst of fire from the Fellbrew as Shinn rolls past and away. The wolves yelp at the flames and turn to run off, giving Trinham the time to move forward and take a swipe at the beasts. The blow is good but just clips the fleeing wolf hardly causing a scratch. Martomum looks on stunned by the groups tactics, "Wells leasts thar brave." he mumbles.

[sblock=Begining Round 4]

```
Character          Init   AC     HP     In-Hand/Condition
Shinn              26     [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]     [COLOR=darkorange]10[/COLOR]     shortspear and shield/--
Hralfgar           18     [COLOR=red]15 [/COLOR]   12     mead and shield/-2AC torch in hand
Martomum           13     ??     ??     falchion/stunned
Trinham            1a     14      9     longsword/--
wolves             1b     14     13     --/withdrawn
```
[/sblock]


===============
=====T=========
============S==
======H========
===========M===


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2009)

*Speed up*

The party regroups as the wolves stay off out of the light. 

[sblock=ooc]We will speed up play by 7 rounds anything you want to do let me know but post your round 10 actions/readies.[/sblock]

[sblock=To Galphanore]one more post of you running but with a light at the end as you are closer and up to you what u want to do to join up charge in/stalk just post actions will let you know what you see after i know how you want to play it[/sblock]


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 14, 2009)

Damon continues his steady pace as he approaches the light, seeing it weave about and flare but not move much from it's location he suspects the wolves have met the searchers. Then he glances at his own torch and grins, slowing down just as he gets within a long spear throw of the other light to mutter a few words and then picks up his pace again.
[sblock=OOC]About 100ft from the light Damon slows long enough to cast "Shillelagh" on the torch. I believe the torch is just a torch of continual flame. In that case I believe it doesn't count as "magical" in reference to Shillelagh, pretty sure that means "magical" as in enhancement bonus. If you allow it Damon is then planning to charge forward until he can see the wolves and then charge at them slamming his spear sideways against branches and howling and if the wolves don't scatter, he plans to pummel one with the Shillelaghied torch.[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 15, 2009)

Hralgar puts away his bottle and draws his sword, torch and shield grasped in his left and sword in the right. He looks out into the distance (spot 1d20 → [20] = (20)   listen 1d20 → [1] = (1)) peering out into the wooded land. He prepares his defenses again. "My friends, how fare ye?" Hralfgar asks. "I owe you a bottle Master Dwarf, we will see about a distillery in camp. Now about this outrider..."


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 15, 2009)

*Shinn*

As the party regroups Shinn readies himself again in a firm defensive stance. "Lets see them try that again..."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 15, 2009)

Not trusting that the wolves have retreated, Trinham moves to join the others. "How about we form a circle, so that they can't get behind us?" he suggests. Well aware that his suggestion will probably draw derision from the dwarf.

Having had a chance to think about the effects of his magic, Trinham decides that the wolves may not be immuned but just have got lucky. Thefore, he once again prepares to cast Flare as soon as he sees the whites of their eyes. 

[sblock="OOC"]Ready action, cast Flare on a wolf's eyes as soon as it is in range.[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) () () ()
1 Level: () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2009)

*End Round 10*

The party knew the wolves were still out there, it was just a matter of how hungry they were. Taking the time to gather back to back the party watches on into the night.

Hralfgar notices one of the wolves circling the group on the edge of the torch light looks wounded, a slash forms at its' shoulder and goes down its' leg. Dried blood covers the fur on the wolf's leg. 

Shinn squats low behind his shield and keeps his spear at the ready, he is ready for whatever happens. 

The wolves come out of the woods incircling the party. Tristan cast his magic again at one of the wolves this time with determination. The light flares in the wolf's eyes causing a yelp from the beast. It turns aside and runs, stumbling blindly into the dark woods.

"Goods works laddie, but 'n saves yur strength. Ye cants gets thems all." Martomum says gesture to the circle of a dozen more wolves. Hackles raised the wolves advance slowly on the small party.

The woods erupt into a loud clattering like the trees banging against each other. Mostly all the wolves scatter the few that stay leap to the attack. Suddenly a huge man wielding a glowing torch, leaps out from the forest and coonects with the skull of one of the wolves. 

He stands over the dead body bearly breathing hard. Holding his weapon ready for another attack.

"I knows dat torch," Martomum says.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry to prolong this (not) but i need to catch up on experience and need an intimidate check from Galphanore(plz post in ooc). Experience will be posted tonight(12am) in the OOC. If i get intimidate check before will post the rest of the end of round 10 and start round 11 so you can add to current experience before deadline. Nobody post here as everything is not set yet. Sorry. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2009)

*Round 11*

[sblock=Beginning Round 11]

```
Character          Init   AC     HP     In-Hand/Condition
Shinn              26     [COLOR=white]18[/COLOR]     [COLOR=darkorange]10[/COLOR]     shortspear and shield/--
Hralfgar           18     [COLOR=red]15 [/COLOR]   12     longsword an shield/-2AC torch in hand
Martomum           13     ??     ??     falchion/total defense
Damon              12     16     10     spear and shillelagh/--     
Trinham            1a     14      9     longsword/--
wolves             1b     14     13     --/--
```
[/sblock]

===========
==w======w=
============
====T,S====w=
====H,M======
w============
==========D==

[sblock=OOC] sorry for the delay guys -- Back to the top of the Init order or you can post ahead if you think your actions won't affect some elses. [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 19, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn readies to attack any approaching wolves.  "Hehe, I think they're scared of you Hralfgar.  Poor little puppies."


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2009)

Trinham holds his position with his sword held out in from of him has he has been taught. However, anyone looking carefully will know he is nervous as, instead of been rock steady, his sword is waving slightly.

OOC: Ready Longsword attack.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 20, 2009)

Hralfgar stands steady, his eyes locked on his target, although noticing the comment of his comrade. He glances toward Trinham then locks back onto the wolf. "Calm your nerves youngling, no need to be scared, for they are not, why should you?" Hralfgar plants the torch in the ground in front of him and leans back into a total defence, back leg coiled like a spring, ready to pounce in a swift counter attack. He then begins to speak out loud. "Lo do I see my father, Lo do I see my mother, Lo do I see my brothers and my sister, Lo do I see my ancestor back to the beginning, calling for me to join them, in the halls of Aden. Lo do I come to them, bringing with me my honor and glory, with the blood of my enemy on my sword. Lo shall I rest in eternal victory and drunken fest, Lo shall I die in defense of my people, Lo shall I see my sun set in victory." His sword swings high over head, coiled tighter than his stance, prepared to drop any foe that crosses him.

OOC
-Plant torch in ground
-Take up Total Defense


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2009)

Martomum looks past the newcomer "Dids tat ol' man sends anymur help?"
he asks Damon turning his attention back on the wolves.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 22, 2009)

Damon turns toward the dwarf and says, "No, he did not.", then turns toward any wolves that remain and lets out a roar, brandishing the torch menacingly. 
[sblock=OOC]1d20+3 → [16,3] = (19) Intimidate, if there are still any left after the other people go and that intimidate check Damon charges the nearest one, raging and attacking :
1d20+8 → [7,8] = (15) to hit,
2d6+6 → [4,1,6] = (11) Damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 22, 2009)

*End of Round 11*

As soon as the roar leaves Damon's lips the wolves leap to the attack, but the group is ready counter attacking as one.

[sblock=OOC] Shinn and Trinham get their ready actions and can roll attacks vs wolves they are AC 12 due to charging then I'll roll any wolves attacks who are left. Maybe for speed --next time you ready an action to attack if you are charged please post your counter attack roll. If you aren't attacked I'll give you a +1 to you next attack for wasting that roll.[/sblock]

[sblock=edit]Galphnore plz post your rage stat changes  [/sblock]


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Str : 20, Con : 18, AC 14....incidentally, that means the to-hit should be 16, not 15[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 22, 2009)

*Shinn*

Shinn counter-attacks the wolf but misses.  "Arghh"

ooc: counter.vs.wolf: 8vs12, fail. link


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Trinham executed a textbook attack on the wolf. Unfortunately, the wolf's fir absorbed most of the damage.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Wolf Counter Attack (1d20+1=19, 1d8+1=2)
Critical Threat Roll (1d20+1=19, 1d8+1=3)
Critical Hit Confirmed. Damage = 5[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2009)

*Round 12*

The wolves are ferocious in there attacks. One takes a nip out of Shinn's forearm, a second bites Trinham as he striaghts from his lunge. A loud _crack _echos through the woods, followed by a yelping that goes off into the distance. The wolf Damon hit in the side must have some broken ribs and that sent the dog running off.

[sblock=Beginning Round 12]

```
Character          Init   AC     HP     In-Hand/Condition
Hralfgar           18     [COLOR=yellow]21[/COLOR]     12     longsword an shield/total defense
Martomum           13     ??     ??     falchion/total defense
Damon              12     [COLOR=red]14[/COLOR]     [COLOR=yellow]12 [/COLOR]   spear and shillelagh/raging
Shinn              1a     18      [COLOR=#ffa500]7[/COLOR]     shortspear and shield/-- 
Trinham            1b     14      [COLOR=darkorange]6[/COLOR]     longsword/--
wolves             1c     14     13     --/--
```
[/sblock]

===========
============
====w==w====
=====T,S=====
===w,H,M====D=
=============
=============

[sblock=OOC] Down to three- red equals a wounded wolf. Top of the new Init order Hralfgar thats you [/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Jul 23, 2009)

Hralfgar brings his sword down on the attacking wolf, its sharp blade cutting deep into the beast. The wolf wimpers back as Hralfgar brings back his sword, preparing a second strike. "Come forth ye deamons, for each of you will fall before my ancient blade," fire burns in Hralfgars eyes, eyes that have seen many battles before,"may I wash your blood from my sword. How fare ye Master Dwarf?"


OOC
1d20+1 → [15,1] = (16) 
1d8+4 → [8,4] = (12)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2009)

"I's fares better..." *_grunt_*"if I knews thar be some spirits lef'n ta drink." Martomum replies, steping over to help the wounded Shinn fight off his attacker. His attack leaves an opening for the young warrior.

[sblock=OOC] Martomum takes a 5' step and then aids another for Shinn giving him a +2 to his next attack. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Trinham yells in pain when the wolf bites him and takes another swing with his longsword. However, he failed to take the time to centre himself and ends up swinging at the air.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Round 12 Attack (1d20+1=7, 1d8+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 24, 2009)

*Shinn*

Grateful for the assist, Shinn attacks the nearest wolf.  "Yaaa!"

ooc: attack.vs.wolf: 18vs14, success. 8dmg. link


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 4, 2009)

Damon spins toward the next wolf and dashes forward screaming a challenge, then slams into it.[sblock=OOC]1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24) to hit,
2d6+6 → [3,6,6] = (15) damage[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2009)

*End of Combat*

[sblock=ooc] well this is the fourth try si it will be short lol [/sblock]

Damon's blow crushes the wolf's skull as it tried to take a bite out of Shinn, as Hralfgar's light blow finished the wolf with the old wound. The last wolf misses Trinham, and then is easliy dispacthed by the party.

You stand in the circle of torch lights dead wolves lying about you,some of your companions hurt by the savage attack.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 5, 2009)

Panting, his body trembling with the unleashed fury he was running on as he tries to suppress it Damon drops to his knees next to the wolf, exhausted. He drops the torch on the ground next to him and leans forward to run his hands across the wolf he's just slain's back. "I'm sorry my friend" he says sadly, "you were a fine predator, you just chose the wrong prey this night."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2009)

Once the last wolf is dropped, Trinham just stands there breathing heavily and shaking slightly. "So that's what real combat is like? Not much like training is it?" he says to no one in particular.

Trinham recovers from the combat after a few minutes and notices that a new person has joined the group. Moving near to the stranger he says in a quite voice, so has not to annoy the dwarf even more, "Well meet stranger. Your arrival was most timely. I am called Trinham."


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 5, 2009)

Damon runs his hand slowly along the wolfs back one further time, then takes a deep, shuddering breath and turns, scooping up the burning torch in one hand, and stands to his full nearly six and a half feet height. "Greetings", Damon says while offering his hand to Trinham, "I am Damon."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] will be NPCing Shinn for a bit anyone know deskjobs e-mail to let him know things are acting better? [/sblock]

[sblock=Damon]As Damon stares at the poor dead wolf he notices that this isn't the first fight the animal was in a fight today. It has recent bite marks on it's leg and back, from some blunt toothed animal like a horse. The wounds may only be an hour or two old. [/sblock]

"Damon wuz its'", the grim dwarf says staring up at the tall man. "Tat old wezzer sent ye alones ta 'inds us?" he continues walking over towards the wound Shinn.

Martomum then cleans and sheathes his sword and looking over the young warriors wounds says, "Wells greens no more."


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 7, 2009)

Damon turns to Martomum and says, "Yes, I came alone.", then glances back at the dead wolf and turns back to the dwarf and asks, "This missing man, was he mounted?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2009)

Martomum leaning over a kneeling Shinn lifts his head. "Whats' id ye says?" the dwarf rumbles. "Mounts, aye the Outers bein on mounts. It be hows, I be trackin' em."

The dwarf starts to turn back to the wound warrior but turns, back quickly to look past Damon. "Turches," he whispers "looks ta be 'eadin tis way too."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 7, 2009)

Trinham carefully watches the touches as they approach. At the same time he is preparing to cast a spell, should it prove to be necessary.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 9, 2009)

Leading a small party of scouts, moving stealthily through the forest as fast as they can while the trail is still fresh, Athos is calm while sensing the growing apprehension of those with him. _This is the difference between me and the: they let their imagination run wild instead of focusing on the task at hand. A great journey always begins with a small step. The lack of light in the forest makes every shadow a demon, every root a tentacle waiting to grab and devour. It is just a run in the night, the forest is no different now then what it was a few hours ago. Greyhay the tracker has spotted some wolf footprints crossing those of mounted horses a mile back and we have heard their yelping no far from here. We must be close. I could swear that it is the foul spirits that the dwarf drinks that I smell. Someone should talk to him about that odour. Peering through a clearing Athos spots feint light through the thick woods. _Gesturing with his hand he orders the group to halt. Athos peers from behind a thick oak to see the sight of Martomum kneeling over a prone young man who looks like a new recruit. _Probably knocked him out with his smell. *“Have some pity on the poor sod Martomum*_* and move a mile away from his nostrils. I saw wolves running from here too – probably maimed their sense of smell for life too.”*


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

While cleaning and wrapping Shinn's wounds the old dwarf grumbles. "Ain't nuffin' wrongs wit ta smellin natural!" 

The dwarf stands to look at the new arrivals "Wells lookin like tat old fool sents more greenies ta 'elp."

Shaking his head he helps a wounded Shinn to his feet.


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 11, 2009)

Athos grins at the dwarf’s idea of natural smells. He moves into the clearing followed by the four men accompanying him. One of the men is limping due to a recent sprained ankle caused while tripping on a tree root. *“I see you’ve survived a hungry pack. Well done. But we do have a troop to find before their trail vanishes. Rhail, you cannot come with us, you will just slow us down with that ankle. Gerso, Werpin accompany Rhail back to the camp, Greyhay and I will continue with these fine warriors. Well gentleman shall we be moving?” *That said, Athos turns and follows Greyhay who has already started searching for the trail's tracks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2009)

"Here's now," the dwarf says. "Takes the lad with ya." he gestures to Shinn.

Shinn still dazed by the quick fight is led off by the others and they disappear into the darkness. "Wells," the dwarf sighs, "I's ready what say the rests of ye?" asking the three greenies left.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 12, 2009)

Trinham relaxes slightly having found out that the newcomers are on his side. However, he still keeps a lookout just in case something else tries to creep up on the group.

"Ready when you are. Although some first-aid would be appreciated but only if we have the time."

Trinham calls Mogins, who jumps down from his tree and rubs round his master's legs wanting his head stroked.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I forgot about the cat opps. Waiting for a post like ghostcats above from Galphanore and Erwinfoxxjj then we will play on. Then I'll need a marching order as you follow the NPC (is his shirt red? i thought it looked red?) through the night [/sblock]


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 13, 2009)

Damon glances around to make sure there are no further wolves nearby and then steps forward, making it clear he's ready to follow as well and says, "I will watch the rear."


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 13, 2009)

Athos is a few paces behind Greyhay the tracker who's in the lead (I'm assuming). 

[sblock]PS: how do I do the hide text in a box again? I'll delete this part and re-edit. Thanks for your help in advance.[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Aug 14, 2009)

"Ah," Hralfgar wipes away the sweat and alcohol from his beard. "For you master dwarf?" Hralfgar passes the dark bottle to the dwarf. He takes up position just behind the dwarf with his torch.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 14, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Use [ sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2009)

First taking a long pull on the dark bottle, then wiping his lips with the back of his hand Martomum takes a deep breath and then let's it out like a harsh sigh. "Wells times ta finds me lost Outer." he says handing the bottle back and then heading off behind Athos.

The party travels alertly through the dark forest, a howling wolf can be heard off in the distance but there is no answering cry, so it seems the wolves have moved on but the party stays alert.

Greyhay proves a reliable tracker as he brings the party to a clearing showing signs of recent fight. The broken up ground of a horse being pulled in a tight circle. And even a blood trail that leads off to a dead wolf that was stabbed and then tried to crawl away but died not far from the battle site. 

Searching the area the party discovers where the horseman turned and ran the trail leading off further into the woods. It is only a little time before the trail breaks from the woods to a clearing of tall grass, but the path followed by the Outrider is clearly evident to all. The grass was trampled by the fleeing horse and leaves a path anyone could follow.

Greyhay runs out ahead seeings as how everyone can follow this easily, but returns only a few minutes later with grave news. He takes the party along the path to where it leads to a huge gorge.

The party stands on the edge of a cliff some 80 feet in the air looking down to a stony creek bed below. Greyhay points an everyone notices a stiff legged horse lying on the rocks, it's harness glinting in the moonlight.

"Were's me Outer?" asks the dwarf in a sad voice.

[sblock] spot checks and any actions you wish to take to start [/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 15, 2009)

Athos reaches the edge of the gorge and catches his breath. After a minute of calm he just stares and observes at the scene below. *"How long ago would you say this happened Greyhay?" *He scans the bottom for any sign of movement.

[sblock]
Spot Check: 21 Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 16, 2009)

With Moggins by his side, Trinham carefully scans the canyon for signs of a man, going as far as laying down and peering over the side to see if the Outer is there. "See if you can you spot a body Moggins, two sets of eyes are better than one. Be careful, I don't want you falling over the cliff." Moggins turns round and gives his master a look of disdain as only a disgruntled cat can, before peering intently over the edge.

Assuming that no-one spots a body; Trinham waits until Grayhay answers Athos' question then interjects "I'm not a tracker but it seems to me that the horse bolted without its rider. We should go back to the clearing and search for human footprints."

[sblock="Mechanics"]Trinham scans the canyon (1d20+2=17)
If Mogins is allowed his own roll:Moggins scans the canyon (1d20+3=5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Aug 17, 2009)

Hralfgar watches the whole group near the edge of the cliff. He turns around to watch for any ambush.
[sblock]
1d20 → [9] = (9) 
[\sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2009)

*Update:Area PC's are in*

The large clearing has waste high grass swaying in the slight breeze. The half moon seeming like a small sun after the darkness of the woods, shows the group the gorge and the farside cliff some 50 feet away. There is a tree leaning over the edge of the cliff on the same side as the PC's it's roots visible here and there sticking out of the cliff. And the woods seem to continue on the far side right at the farside cliff edge. The gorge drops 80 feet and has a stony, small, shallow creek passing below. The tall grass goes right up to the edge of the ravine making it hard to notice.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2009)

Greyhay stops his searching of the ravine to answer Athos. "Happened just under two hours, no more than two hours. Will need to see the horse to be sure." He turns to Trinham, "I was wishin' the Outrider got clear but the prints say otherwise they are consistent with a mounted horse. He went over the edge." The tracker shakes his head as he looks down.

On guard Hralfgar keeps his torch held high. It has started to burn low, and the warrior would not want to set fire to the hole woods


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 19, 2009)

Before heading down the ravine, Athos scans the overhanging treeline to see if there is any sign of the outer rider. 

[sblock]assuming i can still use my previous spot check 21[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Aug 19, 2009)

Hralfgar walks to the group peering over the edge. "If I may," he asks, "I could drop a lit torch off to the side to try and light up the area for a few seconds."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 19, 2009)

Continuing to peer over the edge, Trinham answers Hralfgar "Drop away my friend."


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 20, 2009)

Damon stands nearly a dozen feat back from the edge, stretching himself to his full height to try to see over the edge but holding tightly to a tree while doing so, unwilling to approach the edge of the drop-off but wanting to help.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] hey guys[sblock=Umm][/sblock][sblock=may you should]*Roll Initiative!![/sblock][/sblock]*


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 20, 2009)

Damon suddenly dives away from the tree he's hugging, further away from the cliff, as he unsheaths his spear and lets out a snarl, "That tree's moving."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2009)

*placement*

===============
===============
E==============
D==============
G==============
E==============
===============
===============
TT=============
TT=============
=D=============
===============
A==============
G=============W
==============O
M=============O
H.............D
=T============S

key:
D=Damon init=10
A=Athos init=11
G=Greyhay init=19
M=Martomum init=7
H=Hralfgar init=20
T=Trinham init=14
TT
TT= Tree 10'x10' init=12
..... path horse made

anyone bring an axe???


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 20, 2009)

Shaken after seeing the tree move, Athos backs away with his spear pointing in the direction of the tree. _I am definitely not armed to fight this log_. 
Athos screams out: *"Nothing to gain by fighting this monstrosity. Move back! Retreat!"*

[sblock]
Initiative: 11 Roll Lookup
Defensive retreat move action.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 20, 2009)

Trinham is not quite sure what is going on, so he stays where he is while preparing to cast a spell. However, he stops looking over the edge and starts to look around, only occasionally glancing at the tree. Making sure that nothing creeps up while the rest are concentrating on the tree.

[sblock="mechanics"]Delay until after Tree's move.
Init roll against tree (1d20+2=14)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 22, 2009)

*Surprise Round*

[sblock=ooc]Me and Erwin are at work and got his init rolled so let's start. Surprise round is Damon and the "tree" up first. Then start at top of initative, Trinham is surprised so no action/reaction till round one [/sblock]

As Trinham and Hralfgar watch the torch fall, Damon screams out, "That tree's moving." and dives away from it and the cliff. As he gets to his feet in a defensive stance spear at the ready Athos calls to him, *"Nothing to gain by fighting this monstrosity. Move back! Retreat!" *

Martomum looks up from the cliff face but as he gets to one knee the grass all around him, Athos, Greyhay, and Damon start to move like a great wind has started. The grass starts to wrap around arms and legs and comes together in a thick mass that to move, fells like wading in the ocean. "Wha?--" Martomum starts to say but then is cut short as he is tripped by the grass and sent tumbling over the edge of the cliff.

[sblock=ooc]Need Reflex saves DC 13 from Damon and Athos or become entangled . [/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 22, 2009)

Athos leaps over the grass landing carefully in less dense growth spots until he makes it out of the clearing. Once outside the trap he quickly scans the region - there must be a nature priest to do this. *"I know you're here. Show yourself you coward!" *

[sblock]
Reflex save = 16: Roll Lookup
Spot check = 16: Roll Lookup

2 16's not bad.
[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Aug 22, 2009)

[sblock]
Spot
Roll Lookup
Light Torch and grab alcohol, Preparing Hralfgar Special Super Sayan Move lol
[/sblock]
Hralfgar remembers the stories of his Grandfather fighting forest spirits that would try and stop their hunting parties. He quickly sifts through his bag and lights another torch. He prepares to take a swig of his hard alchohol, warning his allies, "Watch your eyes my friends, this is the flame of the Dragon I have mastered!"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Trinham stands frozen to the spot in shock. He just can't take in what is happening. One minute things where normal and they where searching the cliff, the next: trees had started to move, grass was attacking people and Martomum had fallen over the cliff. 

_What to do, what to do_ Trinham thinks to himself. Coming out of his daze he starts to look about for the cause.

[sblock="OOC"]Suprise round (in-)action leading up to round 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 24, 2009)

Damon leaps forward with the torch at the head, swinging it to try tol distract the tree while calling out, "Work around it and away from the cliff, or it may push you off!"
[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay, busy weekend. 
[19,3] = (22) to hit, but I'm not trying to hit, I'm trying to just miss so it doesn't realize the torch isn't hot.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2009)

*Round 1*


```
Character          Init     AC     HP     In Hand/Condition
Hralfgar            20      17     12     torch&flask(uh-oh)/---
Greyhay             19      ??     ??     spear/move 1/2 speed
Trinham             14      14      [COLOR=darkorange]6     [/COLOR][COLOR=white]longsword/---[/COLOR]
Athos               11      12     10     spear/move 1/2 speed
Damon               10a     16     10     spear/move 1/2 speed
Tree                10b     15     30     no hands/held action till movement     
Martomum             7      ??     ??     empty/entangled
```
 
[sblock=ooc]
Need Trinham and Damon's spells posted with next posts and will edit to the above. Everyone has gone round one save for Trinham and npc's so just need ghostcat to post round one actions (loved the (in)action lol) and we will go to round two. 

Attack vs Damon http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2225796/[/sblock]

[sblock=spot DC15]
look at attachment  [/sblock]

As Hralfgar lifts his torch he looks to see Damon dealt a tremendous blow across the mid-section. Greyhay starts to wade away from the tree spear ready and Athos is close behind. He hears "Gets me down!! gets me down!!" coming from over the edge of the cliff. Hearing the cries Trinham edges towards the cliff edge away from the waving grass. Looking over he sees the old dwarf hanging upside down the grasses tangled around his legs seem to be keeping him from a nasty fall.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Aug 25, 2009)

*Placeholder*

*Round 2*

Hralfgar wades through the grass with little effort getting to the tree. He then takes a mouth full of the potent liquid and spews it through his Dragon faced helmet. The flames fly through the air landing on the flammable wood, the violent shakes of the burning tree throwing embers all about. The smoke rises as Hralfgar screams a mighty roar "Come at me ye evil Spirit! I shall burn you to the hell from where you came!" His violent swings of his sword are only for show, making a sharp slinging noise as it cuts the air.
[sblock]
FORT http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2230221/
STR http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2230217/
DMG http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2231296/ (xtra dmg vs. Wood??)
*[/sblock]*


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Trinham starts to look around, attempting to locate the source of the problems, when he heard Martomum cry for help. Quickly checking, he see that he is the only one in a position to rescue him, so he moves carefully to the edge of the cliff avoiding the area of entanglement.

Looking over the cliff, Trinham sees....

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missle[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) () () ()
1 Level: () () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2009)

*Beginning Round 2*


```
Character          Init     AC     HP     In Hand/Condition
Hralfgar            20      17     12     torch&flask(uh-oh)/---
Greyhay             19      ??     ??     spear/move 1/2 speed
Trinham             14      14      [COLOR=darkorange]6     [/COLOR][COLOR=white]longsword/---[/COLOR]
Athos               11      12     10     spear/move 1/2 speed
Damon               10a     16      [COLOR=red]2[/COLOR]     spear/move 1/2 speed
Tree                10b     15     30     no hands/held action till movement     
Martomum             7      ??     ??     empty/entangled
```
 
[sblock=ooc] O.k. need a couple things before round 2 Damon needs to make a Knowledge nature check, and spells with that. I edited Trinham in the round 1 post. I believe you casted flare twice will double check. and we are at the top of iniative round 2 that s you and your placeholder Erwin. [/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Aug 26, 2009)

*Round 2*

Athos carefully moves out of reach of the deadly vines. "Don't say I never did anything for you Dwarf!" he yells. He takes quick aim and throws his spear into the heart of tree.

[sblock]
Attack: 1d20+2 = 18
Damage: 1d6+3 = 4
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 28, 2009)

On seeing the dwarf plight, Trinham performs a quick mental inventory of his equipment and spells. Coming to the conclusion that he can't currently do anything to help him. "Hang in there Martomum, I'll get some help."

Trinham decides that in order to save Martomum, they need to eliminate the threat first. Looking around, the only target he can see is the vine that is attacking  Damon. Trinham concentrates, mutters _fuerce pelota_ and points at the vine. As Trinham speaks, a small ball of light shimmers around his finger and has he points, it streaks out to unerringly strike the vine.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Cast _Magic Missle_ for 1d4+1 (IC currently down)[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missle[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) () ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

*Round 2*

Hralfgar wades through the grass and up to the tree, "No wait, don't move!" Damon yells out. But it's to late the flame shoots from the helm of Hralfgar catching most of the tree but barely hurting the green vine. "It doesn't have eyes you have to stay still," Damon tells the warrior.

Athos and Greyhay both sling their spears at the tree and each connect into the thick vine wrapped around the trunk. And a few arcane syllables from Trinham sends arcane energy into the vine causing it to quiver and miss Hralfgar with it's own attack.

The clank of metal comes from over the edge of the cliff. "Oft, me's helms!! Me's helms!!" comes the dwarf's cry.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2009)

*Begining round 3*


```
Character          Init     AC     HP     In Hand/Condition
Hralfgar            20      17     12     sword and shield/move 1/2 speed
Greyhay             19      ??     ??     kukri/move 1/2 speed
Trinham             14      14      [COLOR=darkorange]6     [/COLOR][COLOR=white]longsword/---[/COLOR]
Athos               11      12     10     ???/move 1/2 speed
Damon               10a     [COLOR=deepskyblue]20[/COLOR]       [COLOR=red]2[/COLOR]     spear/move 1/2 speed, total defense
Tree                10b     15     [COLOR=orange]19[/COLOR]     no hands/   
Martomum             7      ??     ??     empty/entangled
```
 
Hralfgar your up and notice that the flames have done no damage. (i.e. fire resistance 10)
And I rolled Trinham's damage from the magic missile (dmg=4)
anyone can post their round 3 actions unless you need to wait to see what happens before you go.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 1, 2009)

*Athos - Round 3.*

Well, if the dwarf is still talking, he's still alive. For now. "Don't worry Mort, we'll get you out of here in no time."
Athos draws his shortsword and advances to hack at the constricting vine.

[sblock]There's something funny with Invisible Castle's rolls. I'm getting weird results. I'm trying to roll 1d20+1 and 1d6+3 for both attacks.
I'm getting something that looks like this: Roll Lookup
What does this mean? 
Just to speed things along, HM why don't you make the rolls for me. Basically he is using his Flurry of Strikes against the vine. 
Attack: 1d20+1
Damage: 1d6+3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

[sblock=wysiwyg] that was weird I will roll for you but not this round you are at 1/2 movement so takes two move actions to wade through the grass and get to the tree next round or if you wish to change actions your call [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2009)

*OOC - wysiwyg*



wysiwyg said:


> There's something funny with Invisible Castle's rolls. I'm getting weird results. I'm trying to roll 1d20+1 and 1d6+3 for both attacks.
> I'm getting something that looks like this: Roll Lookup
> What does this mean?
> Just to speed things along, HM why don't you make the rolls for me. Basically he is using his Flurry of Strikes against the vine.
> ...




Multiple dice rolls on IC should be separated by a semi-colon ";". However, it looks like you have used a comma ",". Anyway looks like the rolls are 18+1 and 5+3. If you ask HM nicely he may let you keep them.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 1, 2009)

*Trinham - Round 3*

Although Trinham is loathed to use up his scarce magical resource, he is even more reluctant to move into the area of heaving grass. Therefore after another sharp word and gesture a ball of light streaks from his finger and strikes the vine.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Cast Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)[/sblock][sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) (X) ()[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=wysiwyg] that was weird I will roll for you but not this round you are at 1/2 movement so takes two move actions to wade through the grass and get to the tree next round or if you wish to change actions your call [/sblock]




[sblock]Right. Um... [/sblock]
Athos was about to step towards the vine when a tendril flicked against his ankle trying to entangle him. He quickly steps back searching for anything that can be thrown at the vine instead. And hurt it too.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 1, 2009)

"This will be the final straw, you demon of the earth!" Hralfgar closes to swing at the tree. His blade rises high, the moonlight gleaming off the blade of the longsword. It falls viciously on the tree, cutting through its branches and making firewood out of it yet. Hralfgar roars with a mighty rumble as he cuts at the living earth demon. 

Roll Lookup


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Round 3 action*

"Hello?(hello? hello?-echos)" a voice ehoes up from the cavern floor. "Can anyone help?(help? help?)" 

As Martomum hangs over the cliff Hralfgar, Trinham, and Damon attack the tree. The magic enery strikes true and Hralfgar cuts a good three fit from the end of the thrashing fine. Damon attacks tentively and misses the vine. Athos and Greyhey look on from almost 30 ft away on the other side of the whirling grasses as the vine lashes out again at Hralfgar and misses . As they hear the voice they both look at each other unsure they truly heard anything. "Help(help help)" the voice comes again. They nod at each other to confirm they did hear something at that.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 1, 2009)

*Round 3 stats*


```
Character          Init     AC     HP     In Hand/Condition
Hralfgar            20      17     12     sword and shield/move 1/2 speed
Greyhay             19      ??     ??     kukri/move 1/2 speed
Trinham             14      14      [COLOR=darkorange]6     [/COLOR][COLOR=white]longsword/---[/COLOR]
Athos               11      12     10     ???/move 1/2 speed
Damon               10a     [COLOR=deepskyblue]20[/COLOR]      [COLOR=red]2    [/COLOR] spear/move 1/2 speed, attacked on defense
Tree                10b     15      [COLOR=red]6[/COLOR]     no hands/   
Martomum             7      ??     ??     empty/entangled
Outer                1      ??     ??     empty/ broken leg
```
 
Rouind 4 top of the order


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 2, 2009)

*Athos - Round 3*

Failing to immediately find anything that can be used against the vine, Athos sheathes his blade and makes his way towards the carniverous treelike creature. "We're coming just hold on", he screams to the voice below.

[sblock]Drawing his sword and taking a double move action to reach the vine.
IT SHOULD SAY ROUND 4. Made a mistake[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 2, 2009)

*Trinham - Round 4*

OOC:
This action is dependent on the twin assumptions that the vine is still alive and that Trinham heard the voice. If either of these are wrong, I will amend the post accordingly.

IC
Trinham is not falling for the distraction. During his magic training, he was told how magic can be used to project a voice and make it appear to be coming from somewhere where its not. So, with yet another word and gesture, his final missile streaks towards the vine.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Cast Final Magic Missile (1d4+1=5)[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) (X) (X)[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 5, 2009)

Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup

In a final mighty swoop Hralfgar summons all his trength into the final chop with his sword. The tree splinters apart and falls in half. Hralfgar pounces upon his fallen foe and sends out a blodd curdling roar that strikes fear into any onlookers. "Fallen you have! Again the Drakar is victorious! May your fertile body be wood for teh fires that burn with in the Great Halls! To the Dwarf," Hralfgar refocuses, "he is in need of help NOW! Follow me!" Hralfgar steps off the fire wood and makes cautious way towards the Dwarf with his companions.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2009)

*End of combat*

The fire from the "dragon's breath" attack slowly grow as the flames consume more of the tree reveiling the bright green vine twisted around it's trunk. The small branches and leaves give off a great light as the flames shoot towards the top of the tree.

As Athos and Greyhay start to wade towards the tree through the grabbing, clinging grass, Hralfgar seeing his enemy clearly and starts to chop at the vines base. Pulling his foot free a second time from the grass Athos nearly falls as the grass lets go so easily, the waving motion of the tall grass also stops dead and Hralfgar let's out a roar. "Fallen you have! Again the Drakar is victorious! May your fertile body be wood for the fires that burn within the Great Halls! To the Dwarf," Hralfgar refocuses, "he is in need of help NOW! Follow me!"

Damon does not follow but instead sinks to his knees letting the pain finally take hold. After a short respite he uses his spear to once again get to his feet.

Trinham set to let loose the magic born into him sees no opening with the nearly berserk fighter blocking much of his few. After hearing the great roar of Hralfgar nd seeing the man start towards him he advances to the edge of the cliff where he saw Martomum.

"Ye greenie arses," Trinham hears the dwarf yell. "Ye did no tink to may sures ta secures me afore ye killsed ta very ting be keepn' mes from fallin!!" the dwarf berates them as he clings to the side of the cliff by only a large tuff of grass. "Gets mes UP!!" 

[sblock=ooc]
Athos and Greyhay are near the burning tree with Damon not far away. Trinham and Hralfgar are near the edge of the cliff where Martomum is hanging by the same grass that was twisted about him. The Outrider is at the bottom of the 80' ravine. Out of combat and back to free form posting[/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 5, 2009)

Hralfgar picks up the dead vine and drags it to the edge of the cliff, "Come grab this quick, we must rescue our comrade!" Orders Hralfgar, his adrenaline pumping and blood still burning.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 6, 2009)

Relieved to be out of danger for which he was not ready for, Athos moves behind Hralfgar, grabs part of the vine and assists him to hull the dwarf back up to the ledge. "Ain't it funny that the same 'rope', that just a few moments ago, was here to kill you is now your saviour."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 6, 2009)

Trinham was at a complete loss as to how to rescue the dwarf. Therefore, when Hralfgar grabbed hold of the vine, he is more than happy to assist and takes hold of the vine himself. "Well done Hralfgar, that is a really cleaver idea."


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 6, 2009)

Securing the longest piece of vine he can, Hralfgar in the lead throws down the heavy vine next to the Dwarf. "Grab hold Master Dwarf, How fair the Outer?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2009)

Letting the vine down to Martomum the three men are more than strong enough to lift the dwarf back onto the cliff edge.

 Struggling over the edge the dwarf lays there breathing hard and looking over the edge to spot where the voice came from. Gathering around the dwarf the PC's see a man down below them, sitting on the ground a baddage around his leg and the torch Hralfgar dropped in one hand and the dwarves helm in the other.

He is a long way down and the vine may not be long enough.


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 7, 2009)

Hralfgar focuses his attention now elsewhere. He examines the cliff side to try and see how far down the vine goes. He looks for any thing that can be used to help his decent, hand holds in the rocks and footholds. "Quickly my comrades, secure a perimeter around us to halt any attempt to ambush. Does anyone have ideas they wish to share?" Hralfgar passes the dark refreshment to the Dwarf.

Spot 
Roll Lookup


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 7, 2009)

Athos looks down at the cliff bottom. I wonder if I could make it down with some rope, I'm not a bad climber. "Does anyone have rope? I could go down and get the outrider."

[sblock]
How far down is he? It can't be that far if he's still alive after the fall. What's the DC for the climb down this cliff?
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2009)

Trinham is really annoyed with himself. It is at this stage that he should have a brilliant idea and rescue the Outer single-handedly by an innovative use of magic. As it is he is clueless. He doesn't even have any rope.

So tail somewhat between his legs he walks back 15' from the edge of the cliff and looks towards the woods. "I'll watch the woods. Let me know if you need a hand.

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) (X) ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

Watching the woods turned out to be a grand ideal as Trinham notices torches moving along in the woods. They seem to be heading in the groups direction at a very fast pace. To fast for someone on foot.

Hralfagar and Athos notice the roots of the burning tree sticking out of the cliff face they may provide the best way down.

[sblock=ooc] And would have made for a better combat to darn it. [/sblock]


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 8, 2009)

Hralfgar turns back to check on the man on guard, seeing the torchlight. "We need someone who can get down there, I do not believe I can do it in my age and size, I'd be a better fight for who ever is coming. If someone makes their way down i will hold off whatever foe tried their way through. Who will go down?" Hralfgar readies his sword and shield, pulling his bag back towards him, taking back the half empty bottle from the dwarf.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 8, 2009)

"Heads up fellow. Light coming, moving fast."

Trinham reasons that these will probably be reinforcements. However, he has made enough mistakes today, so readies a Flare spell; just to be on the safe side.

In response to Hralfgar's comment about a volunteer for climbing down he replies "Don't look at me. I'm not built for climbing"

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) (X) ()[/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 8, 2009)

"I'll go. I'm not bad at this. Wish me luck" says Athos as he grabs the vine and starts to head downwards.

[sblock=Climb Check] without any other modifiers (like the vine): 19
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2009)

"Probably more men sent by Fallon," Greyhay says. "We were not the only group he sent into the woods."

"Darns 'ol man gots everone ta trounce in thee deads o'night." Martomum says. "Jus'n hopes ones o'thee's greenies be smartn' nuffs ta bring a rope."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2009)

As Athos climbs down he notices that the natural hand and foot holds along with the trees exposed roots make it very easy (DC 10). He will be close to halfway down when he hear's the following-

To those at the top of the cliff:

Martomum and Greyhay watch as the young warrior desends, and Damon goes of to watch from the other side of the tree so as not to be seen. Hralfgar and Trinham watch as the torchlight comes towards them faster than a walking man and aren't surprised when they see mounted men come from the woods. They wear white tabards that have a blue bear across the front. upon further observation (DC5) the two notice that each has a length of rope attacted to their saddles.

When they see the two warriors in the tall grass they draw in their mounts and say. "Who are ye, and whys did ye set fire to dat dar tree?"


----------



## Erwinfoxjj (Sep 13, 2009)

Roll Lookup

Hralfgar readies his sword for a fight, but lets the Dwarf speak first.


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 14, 2009)

After making his way down the cliff, Athos approaches the fallen outrider. "Don't worry pal, we'll get you back to camp safe and sound in no time. You're pretty lucky not to have been more injured, even though you probably don't feel so lucky right now." He puts his arm under the rider's shoulders and helps him back up to his feet. Slowly and carefully they make their way back to the bottom of the cliff waiting for some help (i.e. rope) from above. If none comes, Athos will have no choice but to put lift the soldier onto his shoulder and try make his way back up by himself.

[sblock]Athos' actions probably span over a few rounds (probably even minutes). HM: Tell me when it's my turn to start posting again.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 15, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Will do wysiwyg, and just want to see if ghostcat wants to answer the mans question or wait for Martomum? or post a new ready action? [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 15, 2009)

Spot Check (1d20=12)

Trinham looks towards the dwarf and sees that he is still busy rescuing the outrider. Deciding that its up to him he starts to make a response, which he visibly bites back as he further decides that diplomacy is the better option and instead says "We are a party of Duke Bairian's irregulars under the command of Martomum Stonebreaker, who is currently over by the cliff rescuing his outrider. Now I don't want to presume to give you orders sir. However, if you don't send a couple of your men with ropes over to help him, he will probably strip the skin off your hide with his tongue. As for the burning bush, that is a tale for a warm campfire and a mug of ale rather than a cold dark forest. 

By the way sir. Who are you? 

This is all said in a pleasant, almost conversational, tone of voice. However, Trinham still does not yet trust the riders, so has not let his guard down one iota.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

"Yuse is haves the dwarf?" the man asks as his horse dances in irritation. "Hands 'em overs now by the order of's Lord Bairan!" he says drawing his sword, the other three men do likewise.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 16, 2009)

Things are starting to get just too complicated for Trinham. Men who have not identified themselves, yet purport to come from the Duke, are demanding he hands over his leader. Well, when in doubt pass it up the chain of command. "Martomum. Trouble. Better get over here; now."

Trinham draws his own sword in response to the riders drawing their's. At the same time he prepares to dazzle the leader's horse.

[sblock="OOC"]Ready Flare spell. Cast on leaders horse, once a fight breaks out. Note the target may change if another rider start to attack Trinham.

BTW. Does Trinham recognise the livery?[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (X) (X) () ()
1 Level: (X) (X) ()[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

Martomum looks up from watching Athos retrieve the Outrider. "Eh?", is all he is able to say before...

"There," the leader says pointing with his sword. "Get 'em and leaves no witnesses." With that the three horseman charge towards the bewildered dwarf. Their speed and path takes them to the edge of the cliff where two of the men plunge over the side with their horses, but the third solider goes over the head of his horse as it skids to a halt at the edge. 

Down below Athos sees the horses come over the edge of the cliff to hit the rocks hard below, and the three soliders scream as they fall and to their deaths near the creek bed. "_Gulp,_" the outrider says. "That could have been me lucky my horse broke my fall."

The leader and remaining solier turns to flee back into the woods, and is nearly impaled by a spear from Damon. "Nos' dont's be killin'ems they be Bear's men!" he shouts at the tall man. Damon shrugs and goes to retrieve his spear.

Looking at the horse near him Martomum sees the rope tied to the saddle. "Let's be gettin me Outer back."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 16, 2009)

Trinham watches the fiasco, that's the only term he can think of to describe what has just happened, with perplexity and bemusement. In fact he is so surprised that he forgets to cast his spell. "Martomum. What the **** is going on. Your supposed to be one of the Duke's lieutenants. Yet some of his men come alone and try to kidnap you and threaten to kill the rest of us, while we are trying to rescue one of your men. Then they prove to be so incompetent that half of them kill themselves and the other half runs off. If they are his superior troops, then may the gods help his army.

Meanwhile Trinham goes back to keeping watch.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 16, 2009)

"I's knows whose sent those men and it could no be Bear," Martomum says as he sends the rope down to Athos. "Bests we take an a gets out of these woods there may bees mores of 'em."

[sblock=ooc]Please look in on Off to war disscussion and let me know there what you all wish to do to put the finishing touches on this game. [/sblock]


----------



## wysiwyg (Sep 17, 2009)

*Athos*

"Oh my greatness!" Athos exclaims as he witnesses horse and rider falling off the edge of the precipice. He is brought out of his dazzled state when he hears the dwarf shouting his instructions to pull out. He waits for the rope to be thrown down and helps the tie rider into it. As the rider is hauled up, Athos looks at the grizzly scene of the crushed soldiers several yards from where he stands. He strips the armour off the one soldier as he is in desperate need of it himself. “You won’t need this where you’re going, but I sure will”. He dons the armour and heads back up the way he came and quickly head out of the woods with his companions.

[sblock=Armour Picking]He chooses the best light armour he can find. Not taking the tabard of course. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 17, 2009)

"Quicks nows ye greenies," Martomum says as they use the horse to pull up the wounded Outrider. "We needs be gone fur mire men do come."

[sblock=ooc] Any other basic equipment does anyone want from the horses/men? Athos finds a chain shirt on one of the men it is standard issue. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 17, 2009)

Deciding that the last thing he needs right now is to get involved in politics, Trinham lets the matter drop while going back to keeping watch. He also calls Moggins back to him.

Once the others have recovered the outer, he will prepare to pull out.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2009)

*Conculsion...*

Getting the Outrider out of the ravine and onto the extra horse proves little trouble for the group. Using the rope and the horse to pull the man and his equipment up, Martomum tells everyone that they should move fast and quietly (with a pointed look to Hralfgar).

The group makes it's way back towards camp circling wide to avoid all the mounted men who are on their way to the ravine and the burning tree, that seems to be collecting men like a flame collects moths. Damon and Greyhay scout towards the front and back of the group keeping an eye out for trouble.

At the quicker non-searching pace the group makes good time and the lights from camp start to show through the trees. After coming out from the woods Martomum finds his bearings and starts towards the campsite of Fallon and the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2009)

Great game guys... Trinham and Hralfgar should hit 2nd lvl after XP are rewarded the 30th, so you may want to be thinking on that and setting up level up posts in the RG

This adventure is over so please make a post in the Off to War thread as your characters return to the camp site we will do a recap there (and make introductions) and then I 'll end the day and start towards are next chapter in the campaign.

HolyMan


----------

